# Amazing Bee Photograph



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Now I'm usually my own worst critic but I am absolutely thrilled with how this photo turned out.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8057814451/in/photostream


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Very nice picture of a little sweat bee.


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## vermontryan (May 24, 2012)

Wow, that's a truly amazing photograph...Nice work!


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Cool Pic!!


----------

